# Hedgehog Fest '10 Saturday, October 9th Massachusetts



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! There is another hedgehog show(Hedgehog Fest '10) coming up this weekend.  There will be all kinds of fun stuff to do and great people to meet.  
I will not be able to make it this year but I have sent two CSW's for the raffel. 
Here's a link to the shows website http://www.hedgehogfest.com/

About Hedgehog Fest 
See you Saturday, October 9th 2010 for Hedgehog Fest '10!

Hedgehogs are judged during the Conformation Show
Now on its fourth round, Hedgehog Fest is an annual event presented by Hamor Hollow Hedgehogs that takes place at the Norfolk County Agricultural High School.

In addition to the Conformation Show and Junior Handler Competition, there will be Hedgehog Games, a Petting Zoo, and food available for purchase throughout the day to help support the school.

Come on out for the day and join the fun to compete or just spectate and check out the activities!

Personal sponsors will also be entered into a raffle to win a leather Pandora bracelet with sterling silver hedgehog charm; see the Becoming a Sponsor page for details!

Norfolk County Agricultural High School
400 Main Street
Walpole, MA 02081
Phone: +1 508 668 0268

Directions: Google Maps


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't wait to see this event:

Grand Ghost/Ghostess
Grand Ghost/Ghostess is a new category we're adding for 2010 that caters to disabled and older hedgehogs ages three and up. This is a standalone category and entrants may also compete in the Conformation Show separately. The Grand Ghost and the Grand Ghostess will each receive a small trophy and crowned the King and Queen of Hedgehog Fest.

:mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I can't wait to see this event:
> 
> Grand Ghost/Ghostess
> Grand Ghost/Ghostess is a new category we're adding for 2010 that caters to disabled and older hedgehogs ages three and up. This is a standalone category and entrants may also compete in the Conformation Show separately. The Grand Ghost and the Grand Ghostess will each receive a small trophy and crowned the King and Queen of Hedgehog Fest.
> ...


Something there for every hog and everyone


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just had to look at all the pictures - adorable!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Is anyone other than Das Hedgie Haus and myself going to Hedgehog Fest? :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I sure wish I was going  but I can't make it since i'm a hermit :lol: and I don't trust anyone with my babies.


----------



## dashedgiehaus (Feb 10, 2010)

I just found out that they will have the most awesome of hedgie snacks... bug brownies, pog puffs, yogurt-dipped insects. How cool is that! I am really spiked that I get to go, but I hope there will be hedgies to share because I'm flying up from Florida and mine have to stay home. Maybe someone would like me to show their hedgie in one of the contests or help them participate in the games? I love hedgehog shows!!
Beth


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish i can go but i live in the philippines :| 
But anyway here in the other hedgie forum i join thats philippine based we have an UPCOMING "EB"


----------

